# Netzteilberatung und Dämmungsfrage



## Golgomaph (26. Februar 2015)

*Netzteilberatung und Dämmungsfrage*

Hey!
Ich stehe gerade vor der Auswahl meines Netzteils, dazu benutze ich den Netzteil-Kalkulator von Be-quiet!. 
Mir wurden verschiedene Netzteile ausgesucht, und ich habe mich für folgendes Entschieden: Leises Netzteil PURE POWER L8 | 730W CM be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
Da ich die Grafikkarte usw. angegeben habe müsste das ja alles passen, jedoch möchte ich mir eventuell eine Lüftersteuerung dazu holen, die
 NZXT-Sentry-LXE:  NZXT Sentry LXE 5-Kanal extern - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Diese wird über einen "4pol-Molex" betrieben. Dieser Anschluss ist nicht angegeben, ist er extrem speziell oder bei allen Netzteilen standardmäßig dabei?
Neben allem anderen möchte ich auch eine HDD und eine SSD verbauen. Gelten die beim Netzteil aufgeführten "SATA" sowohl für HDD als auch SSD oder nicht? 
Ich dachte das die SATA-Kabel die Verbindung der Festplatten und dem Mainboard sind .. deswegen verwirrt mich das ein wenig.

Als Gehäuse habe ich das Fractal Design Define R4 mit Dämmung ausgesucht. Dämmung, da ich einen möglichst leisen PC bauen möchte. Ich habe zwar be-quiet! Lüfter mit unter 20 Dezibel Lautstärke,
aber dringen die Geräusche im inneren des Gehäuses nicht durch die Lüftungsschlitze nach außen? Bewirkt die Dämmung da überhaupt etwas oder ist ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung und mit leisen Komponenten die bessere Wahl?

Also nochmal die Fragen:
->    Hat Netzteil 4pol-Molex-Anschluss?
->    SATA für HDD und SSD?
->    Dämmung wegen Lüftungsschlitzen effektiv?

Ich liste auch einfach mal die Komponenten auf, welche ich ausgesucht habe:

-> intel i7 4790K                                                             Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
-> GeForce GTX 970 ZOTAC AMP Omega Core          4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition Aktiv PCIe
-> ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer                                        ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
-> Thermalright HR 02 Macho Rev A                             Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
-> 16GB HyperX Savage rot DDR3 1600 DIMM CL9     16GB HyperX Savage rot DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
-> Samsung 840 Evo Series 2,5 Zoll SATA 6GB/s         250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC
-> 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD SATA 6GB/s            1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

Irrelevante Dinge wie Tastatur, Laufwerk etc. habe ich nicht aufgeführt .. Anregungen bezüglich der Hardware sind natürlich sehnlichst erwünscht!! 

Noch einen schönen Abend,
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Das Netzteil hat auch Molex, das steht bei BeQuiet als "IDE 4 pin" drin, weil die alten IDE-HDDs noch Molex statt SATA für den Strom hatten. Die SATA-Stecker des Netzteils passen wiederum bei HDD, DVD-LW und SSDs, denn das alles identisch, passt also. Sowohl Strom als auch Datenkabel. Und ne 100%ige Dämmung kann es natürlich NIE geben, weil ja irgendwo auch Luft rein/raus muss. Und selbst wenn alles zu wäre, kann durch Vibration des Gehäuses auch Schall erzeugt werden. Wenn du an eine geschlossene Tür klopfst, hört man das drinnen ja auch, obwohl du kein Geräusch durch "Lüftungsschlitze" durchschickst     Aber die Dämmung soll halt WENIGER Schall rauslassen als normale Gehäuse bzw. den Schall da rauslassen, wo man ihn nicht bemerkt. 


Aber, was ich mich frage: WEISST du eigentlich, wie leise moderne PCS sind? Oder kann es sein, dass Du "Panik" vor einem deutlich hörbaren PC hast und gar nicht weißt, dass mit normalen Grafikkarten, einem 30-40€-Kühler und vlt. dem Ersetzen der 1-2 Standlüfter eines normalen Gehäuses durch "Silent"-Lüfter für 8-15€/Stk auch ganz ohne Dämmung ein PC so leise ist, dass du ihn zB beim normalen Tippen am PC gar nicht hörst oder nicht merkst, ob er an ist, wenn du 2m neben dem PC sitzt? Also: bist Du ein _echter _Silent-Freak, oder bist Du nur "vorgeschädigt" durch alte PC-Erfahrungen? Bei letzterem würde ich es erst Mal ohne den Firlefanz ausprobieren und erst handeln, wenn dir das nicht leise genug ist.

Ne extra Dämmung bringt nämlich idR kaum noch was, weil die PCs eben eh schon sehr leise sind. 2 solide Gehäuselüfter, vorne wenn möglich einer mit 140mm und maximal 800 UPM, hinten einer mit bis zu 1200 UPM, ein guter CPU-Kühler, ne Grafikkarte mit Customkühlung (2-3 Lüfter), und das alles in einem 50€-Standardgehäuse - so was IST schon extrem leise.  Lüftersteuerungen sind zudem ebenfalls an sich heutzutage kaum mehr nötig - ich würde zumindest die Steuerung erst mal weglassen und schauen, ob Dir die Standardansteuerung vom Board nicht völlig reicht.



Wegen des Netzteils: da reicht locker eines mit 500-600W aus. Diese Kalkulatoren gehen auf Nummer Mega-sicher, und zudem will der Hersteller natürlich auch gern lieber das teurere Modell verkaufen  


Und zum PC per Se: ganz okay, aber das Übertakten des Core i7 bringt bisher so gut wie nix, und in der Summe ist es trotzdem teuer. Mit nem Xeon E3-1231v3 kannst du zwar nicht übertakten, sparst aber ca 90€ bei der CPU und 40-50€ beim Board ein, ohne nennenswert Leistung zu verlieren. Bis auf eine fehlende Grafikeinheit ist der Xeon technisch auch ein Core i7. Das würde ich mir also mal überlegen. Wenn du sicher bist mit dem Übertakten, dann isses okay. 

Die GTX 970 ist ziemlich teuer, wenn du es mit ner AMD R9 290 vergleichst. Die Nvidia ist keine 10% schneller, kostet aber über 50 Euro mehr als die beliebteste (weil auch leise) R9 290 61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Februar 2015)

Hey Herbboy,
danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Dann sind also beim Netzteil SATA-Kabel für die Stromversorgung und bei der Festplatte/Mainboard dann das SATA Kabel für die Daten dabei? Sind diese Kabel ausreichend oder sollte man da passende 6GB-Kabel kaufen? 
Ich bin, wie du es so treffend ausgedrückt hast, vorgeschädigt. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie leise ein neuer PC ist und habe in der Tat Panik dass die Lautstärke mich stören wird. Dann werde ich das Fractal R4 ohne Dämmung nehmen, ist ja auch billiger. Ja, beim Prozessor bin ich mir in der Tat nicht sicher. Ich wollte mir die Möglichkeit aufheben, wenn der Prozessor nach einigen Jahren "schwächelt" übertakten zu können. Eine CPU und ein Mainboard ohne Möglichkeit zu Übertakten habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, aber ich denke du hast mich überredet. Der Xeon hat aber halt 3,40 Ghz und der i7 4,00 Ghz. Macht sich das bei modernen Spielen bemerkbar? Interne Grafikeinheit benötige ich sowieso nicht. Was die Grafikkarte angeht bin ich sehr skeptisch Radeon gegenüber. Da ich nicht vorhabe auf 4K zu spielen, sondern eher mit hoher FPS-Zahl zocken, ist die 970 wegen der höheren Taktfrequenz doch geeigneter oder liege ich da falsch? Bei der Netzteil-Leistung möchte ich deswegen nicht sparen, da ich dann beim späteren Aufrüsten noch ein gewisses Spiel habe.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Beim Netzteil sind an sich bei allen aktuellen Modellen immer noch mindestens 2 Stecker des alten Molex-Standards mit dran.  Da steht bei den Produktseiten oder auch z.B. bei nem Preisvergleich halt oft IDE, das ist dann Molex. zB hier EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G1 650W ATX 2.3 (120-G1-0650-XR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  6x IDE.  Und SATA-Kabel sind beim Board dabei, vlt mal die Anleitung runterladen, wie viele es sind - DVD, HDD und SSD wären halt schon drei Stück, und wenn dann nur 2 dabei sind, wäre das blöd  


Wegen des Taktes: derzeit macht sich das noch nicht bemerkbar, weil die Grafikkarte viel relevanter ist. Es gibt Tests, in denen der i7 40% mehr Takt hat, und mit einigen modernen Games getestet nur 2-3% mehr Leistung erzeugt. Selbst wenn du wirklich mit Übertaktung in zB 3 Jahren nochmal ein halbes Jahr länger "durchhalten" kannst: wäre das den Aufpreis wert? Vom gesparten Geld könntest du ja eben, wenn eine neue CPU (und Board und RAM) nötig wird, DANN mehr leisten. 

Grafikkarte: gibt es einen triftigen Grund für die Skepsis, außer du vlt mal ein Problem hattest und dabei zufällig eine AMD Karte im Spiel war? Denn Probleme gibt es bei AMD und Nvidia gleichermaßen immer wieder mal.  Der reine Takt spielt bei Grafikkarten auch keine Rolle - es gibt AMD-Karten, die mehr takt als die R9 290 haben, aber langsamer sind. Es kommt da eben auf die Technik des Chips an plus auch (wichtig) die Anbindung des Speichers und Anzahl Shadereinheiten. Genau wie bei einem Auto: NUR die PS (der Takt) sagen Dir nicht, wie schnell das Auto fährt, weil auch das Gewicht des Autos und die Windschnittigkeit und die Reifen usw. eine Rolle spielen. Die GTX 970 schneidet in Tests halt bei Spielen im Schnitt mit etwa 6-7% mehr Leistung als die R9 290 an - und DAS ist ja wichtige. Wenn du mit der GTX 970 ein besseres Gefühl hast, dann nimm die ruhig - einen Vorteil hat die ja auch: sie braucht schon ein gutes Stück weniger Strom. 


Netzteil: 730W sind halt so oder so viel zu viel - Grafikkarten haben maximal 2x 8Pin-PCIe plus den Strom vom PCIe-Slot, d.h. übersetzt: mehr als 375W können die über die Stecker und den Slot rein technisch gesehen gar nicht verbrauchen. CPU und Rest ziehen maximal 120W. Also nicht mal 500W insgesamt selbst mit einer stromhungrigen Karte. Mehr als 600W brauchst du nur, wenn du zwei Grafikkarten einbauen willst. Der Trend bei Grafikkarten geht ohnehin eher dahin, dass man mehr Leistung als bei der Vorgeneration bekommt, aber trotzdem nicht mehr oder sogar weniger Strom braucht.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Februar 2015)

Alles klar. Erneut danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Es gibt ja reichlich 970's von verschiedenen Herstellern (Gigabyte, MSI, Palit ...). Gibt es da bestimmte Empfehlungen oder sind die Unterschiede nur minimal? Ich habe mich für die Omega von Zotac unter anderem darum entschieden, weil sie 3 Lüfter besitzt, was ja logischerweise zu einer besseren Kühlung führt. Ist die Kühlleistung da "erheblich" besser oder ist das "pille palle"?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Also, nur wegen 3 Lüftern muss die Kühlung nicht leiser sein, denn wenn die 3 Lüfter wiederum kleiner sind als 2 Lüfter, müssen die vlt. trotzdem schnell drehen, um die gleiche Luft zu bewegen. Das wichtigste ist der Kühlkörper an sich, und ob du dann 2 oder 3 Lüfter hast, ist von Modell zu Modell dann unterschiedlich.  Da müsste man an sich lieber mal Tests und Nutzermeinungen lesen. 

"besser" im Sinne von "kühler" ist ja ohnehin unnötig, denn moderne Kühler halten die Karte sowieso mehr als kühl genug. - im Gegenteil: manche Hersteller stellen die Lüfter so ein, dass sie zB mit 60% drehen, nur damit die Karte zB 60 Grad nicht überschreitet - dabei wären 70-80 Grad, bei einigen AMD-Karten auch 95 Grad kein Problem, aber es würden vlt.  40% Drehzahl reichen, was man dann ggf. gar nicht mehr zwischen Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter raushören kann. Die GTX 970er werden eh nicht so warm, d.h. da wirst Du auch mit anderen Modellen keine laute Kühlung haben, und wenn doch, dann kannst du die Lüfterkurve auch selber umstellen. 

Du kannst ja mal schauen, wie diese hier bei den Meinungen wegkommen

4096MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 Aktiv PCIe 3.0
62701 - 4096MB Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 (ist aber sehr dick)
4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

und dabei aber bedenken, dass man eben die Lüfterkurve auch selber anpassen kann. Wenn einer die Karte X nicht leise findet, kann es gut sein, dass man die ganz simpel extrem leise machen könnte und die Temperatur nur um wenige Grad steigt. 



Ich hab zB eine Asus R9 290, die noch übertaktet ist -  die darf 95 Grad warm werden, dann taktet die automatisch etwas runter. Mit Übertaktung muss die dann eher bei 60% drehen, um die Temperatur unter 90 zu halten, zumindest immer wieder schubweise, was mich nervt - da hab ich dann den Takt etwas runtergestellt und kann nun fast lautlos mit 40% Drehzahl laufen lassen, auch bei voller Last, ohne dass sie über 90 Grad geht.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Alles klar, wo wir jetzt schon einmal dabei sind .. wenn ich die Lüfter an mein Mainboard anschließe, regelt sie diese ja. Aber nach was? Wenn die CPU heißer wird, gibt sie ja einfach auf CPU_Fan mehr Spannung. Die Grafikkarte hat ihre eigenen Lüfter .. von was macht das Board die Lüfterdrehzahl abhängig?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Bei der CPU orientiert sich der Lüfter nach der Temperatur der CPU - ich bin nicht ganz sicher, wie das im Details dann geht, aber wenn die CPU "zu heiß" wird, gibt das Board eben 100% Strom. Und dann dreht der Lüfter so schnell, wie er eben laut Spezifikationen drehen kann. Wenn du einen mit maximal 800 UPM montierst, dreht der auch nur mit 800 UPM. Montierst du aber einen mit 2000 UPM, dann dreht der schon mit 1000, selbst wenn die CPU kühl ist und das Board nur 50% Strom für den Lüfter durchgibt.

Es ist aber so: wenn du solide Lüfter nimmst und wie gesagt vorne 800 UPM und 120 oder 140mm, hinten max 1200 UPM, dann wird das auch bei 100% Drehzahl sehr leise sein. 

Und mit Software vom Boardhersteller könntest du die Lüfterkurven noch genauer einstellen, wobei ich das seit Jahren nicht mehr gemacht hab eben WEIL man mit halbwegs guten Lüftern auch bei 100% nur ein leises Rauschen hat.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Okay. Beim Fractal R4 gibt es vorne zwei Lüfterplätze, oben zwei, hinten einen und links einen. Die vorderen hätte ich dann mit den zwei Lüftern, welche beim Gehäuse dabei sind, besetzt. Den Rest mit be-quiet! Silent Wings 2. Denke die haben eine höhere Umdrehung als die vom Gehäuse .. müsste denke ich dann also passen. 
Gibt es gegen meine Positionierung etwas auszusetzten?

Gehäuse:   Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH) in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich
Lüfter:        http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...5mm-1000-U-min-15-8-dB-A--schwarz_767382.html


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Ich würde es ehrlich gesagt bei 2 Lüftern insgesamt belassen, die schon dabei sind.  Mehr als zwei (einer vorne Luft rein, einer hinten Luft raus) ist bei nem modernen PC echt nicht nötig, vor allem wenn du nicht extrem übertaktest. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter haben wohl beide 140mm und 1000 UPM, das sollte auch schon recht leise sein. Und wenn sich das später als "zu laut" raustellst, kannst du immer noch andere Lüfter nachordern. Oder die Lüfter umstecken, so dass die mit weniger Strom versorgt werden und somit langsamer drehen. Siehe zB auch hier Test: Fractal Design Define R4 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  da wird das Gehäuse mit seinen Lüftern als leise bezeichnet, und es wird die Versorgung mit 12V und nur 5V getestet. Bei 5V drehen die halt nochmal langsamer. Und auch auf der nächsten Seite bei den Temps siehst Du, dass die Kühlung trotzdem mehr als ausreicht.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Beim Testbericht heißt es aber in den letzten Zeilen: "Dies ist jedoch nicht verwunderlich, da es die einzige Messstelle ohne Dämmschutz ist." 
Sprich sie haben das gedämmte Gehäuse verwendet. Allerdings gefallen mir die Testergebnisse sehr gut!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Dein Link IST ja eine schallgedämmte Version - aber trotzdem wird es auch ohne Dämmung kaum lauter sein - eine extra Schalldämmung ist dank moderner Kühler und Lüfter, die eine sehr leise Kühlung ermöglichen, echt nur noch ein Thema für "Freaks", die Flöhe husten hören und bei einem eh schon extrem leisen PC noch irre werden, wenn man doch ein leises Rauschen hört, als würde es draußen grad leichten Nieselregen geben     auch Wasserkühlung nur wegen der Lautstärke zu nehmen wird inzwischen als unsinnig gesehen. Manch eine Pumpe im PC stört da mehr als 2-3 durchschnittliche Lüfter im PC     ich würde es wie gesagt mal mit den Standardlüftern probieren, und nur wenn es Dir zu laut ist dann eben was nachbestellen.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Dann hätten sich all meine Fragen vorerst geklärt, danke!


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Oh, ich habe gerade mal nach dem Fractal R4 ohne Dämmung gesucht und keinen Händler gefunden, der es unter dem Preis verkauft, welchen ich für das Teil inklusive Dämmung zahlen würde.
Bin ich zu inkompetent oder liegt das nicht an mir .. ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Also, scheinbar gibt es das gar nicht (mehr) ohne Dämmung - aber es gibt eine Version mit Seitenfenster, auch in weiß, die du zb bei hardwareversand.de für 83€ bekommst per Preisvergleich-Link  Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   bei hardwareversand bekommst du sowieso vieles auch zum mindfactory-ähnlichem Preis, WENN du die Links im Preisvergleich benutzt.

Wenn es auch eine andere Farbe sein darf


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Die mit Sichtfenster hab ich auch gesehen, möchte ich aber nicht. Black Pearl hab ich auch überlegt, zur Not nehme ich halt das. Allerdings ist ja das mit Dämmung nicht gerade teuer, wirkt sich aber rein von der Logik her bestimmt negativ auf die Temperatur im Gehäuse aus. Ob es das Black Pearl oder das Gehäuse in Schwarz ohne Dämmung und ohne Fenster gibt weis ich nicht, ich schaue nach.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Glaub mir: die Temps sind heutzutage echt kein Problem mehr. Ob du dann _vielleicht _3-4 Grad mehr hast, ist echt egal.


----------



## Golgomaph (27. Februar 2015)

Alles klar


----------

